# Candidiasis under the breast.



## Christine Patterson (Mar 10, 2015)

Could someone please advise me? 
When you read the code 112.3 it says for skin and nails.  Not and or nails. 
Is this code to be used when it is just the skin?  or should one choose 112.89 other specified sites? or 112.9 unspecified? 

Thank you for your help in advance.

Appreciate your responses.

Chris


----------



## chrisciatti (Mar 10, 2015)

I would code 112.89 Candidiasis of other specified sites (other) as it is specified to the breast, vs. 112.9 Of unspecified site.


----------

